# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  PLC logo siemens

## Sky

Καλησπέρα σας παιδία .
Άρχισα δειλά δειλά να ασχολούμαι και PLC είμαι ακόμη στην αρχή αλλά θα ήθελα και μια γνώμη και απο εσάς τους πιο εμπειρούς.
Θέλω να ασχοληθώ με γλώσσα Ladder αλλά δεν βρίσκω κάποιο καλό υλικό γιανά με βοηθήσει οποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει και για PLC logo αγορά απο Ελλαδά να μου πεί τιμές .

----------


## jakektm

πολυ απλα τα πραγματα στο λαντερ, μην σε αγχωνει απλα στο ακουσμα της λεξης..!!

απο πληροφοριες φουλ το διαδικυτο

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ladder_logic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvS_BuQlSXo

----------


## Sky

Απλά δεν είχα καμια σχέση με το θέμα αλλα διάβασα λιγα πράγματα για plc και μου κίνησε το ενδιαφερων .
Σπούδασα ηλεκτρολόγος στο ΤΕΙ Καβαλας αλλα μετα που τελειωσα μπεικε σαν μαθημα το plc και απο οτι ξερω λιγα πραγματα διδάσκονται στον τομεα αυτο .
Αλλα πιστεύω αν εχει κάποιος  θέληση και όρεξη μπορεί να μάθη πραγματα (αυτοδίδακτος που λεμε )

----------


## Sky

Ρε παιδία έχω μερικές απορίες επάνω στον προγραμματισμό τον PLC με κάποιες εντολές μπορεί κάποιος να με βοηθήσει η να μου προτείνει καποια ιστοσελιδα η βιβλιο γιανα λύσω της απορίες μου ΄. 
Οι εντολές ειναι η εξής : 
LD I0.7
LD I1.0
*CTD C34,+20 ------> είναι αισθητίριο θερμοκρασίας απο οτι καταλαμβένω υπάρχει κάποιος πινακάς οπώς υπάρχει για το ΤΟΝ $
MOVW +15,AC1 -------> το move word είναι γιανα μεταφέρουμε την είσοδο στην έξοδο και να είναι 1 αλλα δεν χρείαζετε να ορισουμε σε ποίες εξόδους πρέπει να πάει δλδ MW,7 Οποτέ θα πίαση την έξοδο MB6 και MB7 
LDW< C34,AC1*
= Q1.0

LD I1.1
LD I1.2
*CTU C1,+6 ----> αντιστοιχά και η εντολή CTU μαλλον και αυτη για την θερμοκρασία ειναι* 
*MOVW +6,AC1*
*LDW > C1,AC1*
= Q0.0

----------


## electron

Στέλιο ως αρχή θα έλεγα να εξοικειωθείς με τις μορφές lad και fbd και να μην ξεκινήσεις αμέσως με την stl. Ένα βιβλίο που θα σε βάλει στον κόσμο του προγραμματισμού με Plc είναι το ''Αυτοματισμός με simatic S7'' του Νίκου Μαραντίδη. Σου παραθέτω ως ένα μικρό βοήθημα για αρχή ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## Sky

Δαβάζοντας και της τρείς γλωσες για plc βάση αυτα που διδάκτηκα και ξέρω βγάζω άκρη λογικες πύλες είναι or not and exor αλλα και η άλλες 2 γλώσσες βάση αυτών που ρώτησα δεν θα ύπαρχη κάτι το αντίστηχο. Δεν αντιλέγω και σε ευχαριστω για την απάνστη σου

----------


## Sky

Υπάρχει κανενά φροντιστήριο στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονικής που κάνει μαθήματα PLC ?? Σε προσιτές τιμές

----------


## Sky

Ρε παιδιά κανενά καταστημα στην Θεσσαλόνικη που πουλάει PLC  ? σιγά σιγά μαθένω

----------


## Sky

Και κάποιο προγραμματάκι για εξάσκηση αν υπάρχει και κάποιο εγχειρίδιο λειτουργιάς του προγράμστος .

----------


## vasilllis

οταν αγορασεις δινουν προγραμμα.

----------


## Sky

ναι ξέρεις κάποιο κατάστημα εδώ στην Θεσσάλονικη που να πουλάει ? και κάτι αλλό υπάρχει και βιβλιάρακη με οδηγίες ?

----------


## PATENTAS10

δεν κατάλαβα αν αγόρασες το logo s7η όχι. αν το αγόρασες λογικά θα περιεχέι και το πρόγραμμα simatic.

----------


## Sky

όχι ακόμη δεν αγόρασα γι΄αυτο ρωτάω αν ξέρετε κανένα κατάστημα στην Θεσσαλονική που πουλάει plc

----------


## Pefres

Στελιο καλησπερα! Εχω ασχοληθει αρκετα με plc στο λυκειο οπου ετυχα σε πολυ καλους ανθρωπους και εμαθα πολλα πραγματα....
H σειρα Simatic S7 ειναι βιομηχανικα plc και δε θα σου προτεινα να αρχιζες με αυτα καθως θα σου φανει δυσκολο
αντιθετως θα σου προτεινα το logo που ειναι πιο προσιτο και σε τιμη αλλα και σε τροπο προγραμματισμου
Ο προγραμματισμος του γινεται ΚΑΙ απο pc μεσω θυρας Rs232 και του προγραμματος LOGO!Soft Comfort που μπορεις να το ζητησεις απο την Σημενς
(εγω τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ειπα πως ειμαι φοιτητης και μου το εστειλαν)
ή να το κατεβασεις απο τη σελιδα τους...

H γλωσσα FBD προυποθετει καλη γνωση λογικων πυλων
Η γλωσσα Ladder ειναι μια καθαρα ηλεκτρολογικη γλωσσα που στη δομη της μοιαζει αρκετα με σχεδιο κλασικου αυτοματισμου
ξεκινας απο αριστερα που εχεις το υψηλο δυναμικο(φαση ή θετικος πολος) και τελειωνεις στη δεξια γραμμη που ειναι το χαμηλο δυναμικο(ουδετερος ή αρνητικος πολος)

μπορεις να ψαξεις για παραδειγματα και στο ιντερνετ και οτι θες εδω ειμαστε!!!

----------


## Sky

Η εντολες με not π.χ AN ,LN, =N ,ON απο οτι διάβασα χρησιμοποιούνται για ηλεκτρολογικά σχεδία αλλα δεν κατάλαβα ακριβός την εντολη Not σε συνδιασμό με της άλλες εντολες .
H And (ειναι το Και) διαβαζοντας την η εντολη Not (ειναι το όχι η ειναι εντολή αντιστροφής ) σε συνδυασμό σε ενα προγραμμα . Λέμε AN (ΑND ΝOT) σημάνει και όχι η ΟΝ (ΟR NOT) η οχι.
Και που της χρησιμοποιούμε μόνο σε M (Marker ) και σε Q (εξοδους)

----------


## lepouras

μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το πρόγραμμα του LOGO!Soft Comfort και χωρίς να έχεις plc μπορείς να σχεδιάσεις να τρέξεις το πρόγραμμα και άμα θέλεις έχει και Ladder οπότε δοκιμάζεις, μαθαίνει πριν αγοράσεις μηχάνημα.μπορείς να φτιάξεις ένα πρόγραμμα με πύλες και να το δεις πώς βγαίνει σε Ladder.  για οποιοδήποτε σχέδιο ,πύλη ή σχήμα θέλεις να μάθεις έχει πολύ καλή βοήθεια μέσα που τα εξηγεί εύκολα και απλά.

----------


## dimpet

H siemens γενικως είναι πανάκριβη. Αμα θα πάρεις το logo θα πρέπει να αγοράσεις και extra το καλώδιο επικοινωνίας γιατί το logo έχει ενα φυς πολυ περίεργο. Απ' οτι θυμαμαι θες το λιγότερο κανα 150 euro ενώ υπάρχουν άλλες φίρμες πολυ πιο οικονομικές και θα κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά. Δε καταλαβαίνω όμως για ποιο λόγο θες να αγοράσεις PLC τι να μάθεις πως κάνουνε upload και download το 90% των προγραμμάτων φτιάχνονται στο χαρτί και όχι στον υπολογιστή. Το θέμα είναι να ξέρεις απο αυτοματισμό . Τώρα αν έχεις πάρει καμιά δουλειά τοτε ναι το καταλαβαίνω. Για να καταλάβεις τι διαφορά του AND και του AND NOT οταν θα τα δεις σε ladder δε λέει τίποτα διότι πολύ απλά θα πρέπει να δεις και ένα ηλεκτρολογικό σχεδίο που δείχνει αυτές τις επαφές . (και ίσως θα πρέπει να έχεις και μια εικόνα πως αυτό το πράγμα γίνεται με κλασσικό αυτοματισμό για να μπεις στη φιλοσοφία του plc και που αυτό εξυπηρετεί).

----------


## Sky

Για εμένα το κάνω γιανα μάθω απο αυτοματισμό  επειδή τα περισοτερά μαθήματα που διδάσκονται στα ΤΕΙ είναι εντελος ασχετά μαθήματα και τα οποια δεν εχουν πουθενά εφαρμογη και τα σχετικά μαθήματα που διδάσκονται η περισσότερη καθηγιτες είναι αδιάφορη  . Ευχαριστω πάντος για της απαντησεις σας

----------


## plouf

> H Απ' οτι θυμαμαι θες το λιγότερο κανα 150 euro ενώ υπάρχουν άλλες φίρμες πολυ πιο οικονομικές και θα κάνεις την ίδια δουλειά. .



πρότεινε κίολας...

----------


## lepouras

να πω εγώ ένα ακόμα.  *Zelio Soft*

http://www.schneider-electric.co.uk/...lio-soft.page#

πάντως  μην ασχοληθείς ακομα με το πιο θα αγοράσεις . Παίξε με τα προγράμματα τσάμπα είναι .Ξεκίνα με έναν απλό διακόπτη που ανάβει μια λάμπα στη σχεδίαση σου, πάτα το simulation να δεις αν δουλεύει. 
Προχώρα και ενσωμάτωνε και άλλα μέσα όπως πύλες, χρονοδιακόπτες, pulse relay και δες πώς λειτουργούν.
Πείραξε τις παραμέτρους τους χωρείς να φοβάσαι μην κάνεις καμιά ζημία. Θα μάθεις πολλά.
Άμα μάθεις να σχεδιάζεις είτε στο χαρτί είτε επάνω τους στην ίδια φιλοσοφία είναι πολλά. Η μάρκα και το κόστος είναι καθαρά μετά τη θέλεις να κάνεις. 
Πιο μοντέλο, μάρκα, τύπος, εξαρτώνται από την εφαρμογή που έχεις σχεδιάσει. Σε μια μικρή εφαρμογή πχ εκκίνηση κινητήρα αστέρα τρίγωνο την κάνεις και με ένα φτηνό απλό PLC(στις εκθέσεις έχω πετύχει μέχρι και με 20-30 ευρό) .  
Άμα θέλεις να κάνεις κανέναν πιο σύνθετο αυτοματισμό με εντολές από αρκετούς αισθητήρες και πιο πολλά διασυνδεδεμένα PLC τότε το προηγούμενο μπορεί να μην σε καλύπτει και να πας σε άλλη μάρκα που θα μπορεί να πραγματοποίηση την σχεδίαση σου και τις ανάγκες σου.
Απλά εγώ πρότεινα το logo soft μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορείς ότι σχεδιάσεις από function block να το μετατρέψεις σε LADDER και αντίστροφα. Δεν γνωρίζω  άλλο πρόγραμμα να το κάνει αυτό και στην φάση που είσαι και θέλεις να μάθεις είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο.

----------


## electron

Σαφώς και υπάρχουν οικονομικότερες λύσεις plc με τις οποίες θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθει ο Στέλιος, όμως διαισθητικά και χωρίς να το γνωρίζει ακόμα, αφού είναι στο στάδιο της μάθησης και όχι της εργασίας, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι σε μεγάλες βιομηχανίες,τα plc που κυριαρχούν είναι αυτά της siemens. Εφόσον λοιπόν τώρα που ακόμα είναι σπουδαστής ξεκινήσει με αυτά, αύριο που ίσως βρεθεί στον χώρο μιας βιομηχανίας θα ευγνωμονεί την τύχη του που στην φάση που είναι σήμερα επέλεξε να κάνει αρχή μ αυτά.
Από κει και έπειτα όλες οι άλλες εταιρίες στον χώρο των προγραμματιζόμενων ελεγκτών ακολουθούν και θα έλεγα ότι ως πιο σημαντικοτεροι ανταγωνιστές που όμως αντιγράφουν τους πρωτοπόρους είναι η RSLOGIX (πρώην allen brandley),η σειρά plc της Schneider και συνεχίζουν πολλοί άλλοι. Σημαντική πρόοδο έχουν κάνει και οι Ιάπωνες με την Toshiba.

----------


## Sky

Απο που μπορώ να καταβάσω το logo soft εκτός απο rapid share ?

----------


## vasilllis

> Σαφώς και υπάρχουν οικονομικότερες λύσεις plc με τις οποίες θα μπορούσε να ασχοληθει ο Στέλιος, όμως διαισθητικά και χωρίς να το γνωρίζει ακόμα, αφού είναι στο στάδιο της μάθησης και όχι της εργασίας, θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει ότι σε μεγάλες βιομηχανίες,τα plc που κυριαρχούν είναι αυτά της siemens. Εφόσον λοιπόν τώρα που ακόμα είναι σπουδαστής ξεκινήσει με αυτά, αύριο που ίσως βρεθεί στον χώρο μιας βιομηχανίας θα ευγνωμονεί την τύχη του που στην φάση που είναι σήμερα επέλεξε να κάνει αρχή μ αυτά.
> Από κει και έπειτα όλες οι άλλες εταιρίες στον χώρο των προγραμματιζόμενων ελεγκτών ακολουθούν και θα έλεγα ότι ως πιο σημαντικοτεροι ανταγωνιστές που όμως αντιγράφουν τους πρωτοπόρους είναι η RSLOGIX (πρώην allen brandley),η σειρά plc της Schneider και συνεχίζουν πολλοί άλλοι. Σημαντική πρόοδο έχουν κάνει και οι Ιάπωνες με την Toshiba.



μια ερωτηση.τα plc τυπου εξυπνα ρελε με χ εισοδους και χ εξοδους και τα τυπου cpu 64 ;h 128mb τι διαφορα εχουν?

----------


## electron

Βασίλη αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με αυτά θα έλεγα ότι αποτελούν μια αν θες οικονομική λύση ανάλογη ενός logo, που σαφώς σημαίνει και περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων για μικρές εφαρμογές.

----------


## lepouras

> Απο που μπορώ να καταβάσω το logo soft εκτός απο rapid share ?



Μπορείς να το κατεβάσεις από διάφορα site. Άν δεν βρεις το 7 που είναι το τελευταίο μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάποια παλιότερη έκδοση και να την αναβαθμίσεις μέσο του ίδιου του προγράμματος. Τα DEMO που κυκλοφορούν απλά δεν σου επιτρέπουν να φορτώσεις το πρόγραμμα που θα φτιάξεις σε κάποιο PLC.
Δοκίμασε και στο  megaupload.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη αν και δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με αυτά θα έλεγα ότι αποτελούν μια αν θες οικονομική λύση ανάλογη ενός logo, που σαφώς σημαίνει και περιορισμένων δυνατοτήτων για μικρές εφαρμογές.



τωρα που σε βρηκα θα σε πρηξω...
δεν εχεις ασχοληθει με τα εξυπνα ρελε; ή γενικα;
τελειως εγκυκλοπαιδικα μετα απο ερευνα ειδα αυτα τα ρελε κανουν τα παντα.οποτε που περιοριζονται;
σε εισοδους εξοδους μονο;δηλ.επεκτασιμοτητα;(εννοειται βεβαια οτι οσο μεγαλωνει η επεκταση θες περισσοτερη μνημη- cpu)
αρα οσο μας καλυπτουν οι εισοδοι-εξοδοι )επιλεγουμε τα ρελε;

----------


## electron

Ένας περιοριστικός ρόλος είναι σαφώς και η επεκτασιμότητα αλλά όχι μόνο. Όταν έχεις σύνθετες εφαρμογές με υπολογισμούς και μεταφορά πολλών σημάτων τότε σίγουρα ένα <έξυπνο> ρελέ δεν σε καλύπτει ούτε κατά φαντασίαν.

----------

vasilllis (24-03-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

> ... αυτα τα ρελε κανουν τα παντα.οποτε που περιοριζονται; ...



Τα PLC είναι μια καλή λύση για ψηφιακό και αναλογικό έλεγχο εισόδων αλλά ένας σημαντικός περιορισμός είναι... η τσέπη σου.

Εγώ προτιμώ τους μικροελεγκτές. Συγκριτικά με αυτούς υπάρχουν κάποια θετικά και κάποια αρνητικά.
Το καλό στα PLC είναι οτι είναι επεκτάσιμα. Θέλεις παραπάνω εισόδους; Απλά κουμπώνεις μια επέκταση και τέλος. Στον μικροελεγκτή δεν έχεις αυτήν τη δυνατότητα. Θα πρέπει εξ αρχής να επιλέξεις έναν ιδανικό που να σε καλύπτει. Timers-PWM κλπ έχουν και τα δύο. Σίγουρα είναι πιο απλό το σετάρισμα αυτών στα PLC, καθώς στους μικροελεγκτές είναι από λίγο έως αρκετά πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα. Επικοινωνίες υποστηρίζουν επίσης και τα δύο. Αλλά το κόστος ενός πχ ATMega16 έχει μέχρι 7 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα απλά απαιτεί την κατασκευή μιας μικρής πλακέτας, δουλεύει με απλή τροφοδοσία 5V ή ακόμα και με μπαταρία και το προγραμματιστήρι μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου και να το έχεις για μια ζωή, ενώ το PLC κοστίζει 120 ευρώ και πάνω για ένα απλό Logo! ή Zelio, συνήθως απαιτεί extra τροφοδοτικό όπως επίσης καλώδιο προγραμματισμού +++.
Γενικά, είναι πολύ απλά στον προγραμματισμό τους, κοστίζουν όμως ακριβά. Οπότε όποιος ασχολείται με μικροελεγκτές θα αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω αλλά το κόστος συνήθως δύσκολα ξεπερνά τα 20 ευρώ και αν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική κατασκευή μπορείς να κάνεις αρκετά καλύτερη προσφορά και με μεγαλύτερο κέρδος νομίζω.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.

----------


## Sky

Το βρήκα σε Demo εκδοση ειναι η 6.1 πολύ καλό προγραμμά σας ευχαριστω πολύ .
Με κάποιες εντολές έχω λιγο πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν πουθενά να μπορεσω να της διαβάσω γιανα της κατανοήσω (στα Ελληνικα) και το set - reset στο logo που είναι  :P ????

----------


## dimpet

Το plc είναι σχεδιασμένο για βιομηχανική χρήση σκέψου να είχες μικροελεγκτές σε Βιομηχανία χμμμμμ.....και τι θα κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος το βράδυ και μη μου πείς οτι το πρόγραμμα δε χαλάει και δε χρειάζεται να το δεί γιατι αυτό δε παίζει σε καμία περίπτωση. Οι μικροελεγκτές είναι καλοί αλλά δεν είναι προσβάσιμοι και για έναν απλό ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι βάρδυα είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και ο βιομήχανος εκείνο που τον νοιάζει είναι να μη μένει το μηχάνημά του σταματημένο γιατί χάνει χρήμα. Άλλο πράμα το PLC και άλλο πράμα οι μικοελεγκτές κατά τη ταπεινή μου άποψη. Και αν θα μπεις σε βιομηχανία δεν υπάρχει logo και zelio ουτε για δείγμα.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Το plc είναι σχεδιασμένο για βιομηχανική χρήση σκέψου να είχες μικροελεγκτές σε Βιομηχανία χμμμμμ.....και τι θα κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος το βράδυ και μη μου πείς οτι το πρόγραμμα δε χαλάει και δε χρειάζεται να το δεί γιατι αυτό δε παίζει σε καμία περίπτωση. Οι μικροελεγκτές είναι καλοί αλλά δεν είναι προσβάσιμοι και για έναν απλό ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι βάρδυα είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και ο βιομήχανος εκείνο που τον νοιάζει είναι να μη μένει το μηχάνημά του σταματημένο γιατί χάνει χρήμα. Άλλο πράμα το PLC και άλλο πράμα οι μικοελεγκτές κατά τη ταπεινή μου άποψη. Και αν θα μπεις σε βιομηχανία δεν υπάρχει logo και zelio ουτε για δείγμα.



Σε γενικές γραμμές συμφωνώ αλλά ποιος είπε οτι δεν χρησιμοποιούνται μικροελεγκτές στη βιομηχανία; Σίγουρα ανάλογα τη χρήση το ένα από τα δύο θα είναι προτιμότερο. Αλλά το θέμα αφορά τη μικρή κατηγορία PLC, τα οποία ανετότατα τα συγκρίνω με mcu. Γι' αυτό και όταν αναφέρθηκα στις τιμές για τα PLC είπα περίπου 120 ευρώ και όχι μερικές χιλιάδες που πολλά βιομηχανικά έχουν.
Επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω στη βλάβη του κώδικα που αναφέρεις. Τι πάει να πει οτι χαλάει ο κώδικας; Ο κώδικας είναι στάνταρ, ότι έχεις προγραμματίσει να κάνει θα το κάνει. Τώρα αν μιλάς για "κακό" προγραμματισμό με άγνοια πιθανόν καταστάσεων, ναι μπορεί να υπάρξει πρόβλημα αλλά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι χάλασε ο κώδικας. Αυτό θα ήταν μια περίπτωση κακού προγραμματισμού.
Θα σου πω ένα παράδειγμα από την εμπειρία μου πάνω σε μηχατρονικές κατασκευές που έχω δουλέψει σε μεγάλη ελληνική εταιρεία η οποία έχει δυνατή παρουσία στο εξωτερικό και μάλιστα με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον από Γερμανικές εταιρείες για συνεργασία στον χώρο των ανανεώσιμων πηγών ενέργειας. Ο λόγος για trackers φωτοβολταϊκών οι οποίοι δουλεύουν με μικροεπεξεργαστή χωρίς κανένα απολύτως πρόβλημα, και χωρίς ίχνος φόβου όχι για την απλή παραγωγή ενός βιομηχάνου που αναφέρεις αλλά ολόκληρου φωτοβολταϊκού πάρκου ισχύος μερικών MW.
Θέλω να πω οτι είναι αξιόπιστοι αρκεί βέβαια πάντα να έχει γίνει σωστή χρήση του.

----------


## gas_liosia

Και να σου πω και το άλλο, επειδή όπως είπα το αρχικό θέμα έχει να κάνει με μικρής κατηγορίας PLC. Ο πατέρας ενός φίλου μου είναι ηλεκτρολόγος της παλιάς σχολής που λένε... Του ζητήθηκε να φτιάξει έναν αυτοματισμό για σχολικό κουδούνι. Να χτυπά δηλαδή το κουδούνι συγκεκριμένες ώρες και μέρες. Ο άνθρωπος πήρε ένα LOGO! (γιατί πιθανόν δεν είχε ξαναδουλέψει PLC), έδωσε προσφορά 3-4 κατοστάρικα δεν ξέρω και γω πόσο (μπορεί και παραπάνω), με αποτέλεσμα να μην πάρει τη δουλειά και να το'χει τώρα να το βλέπει, εφόσον μπορούσε να γίνει πολύ οικονομικότερα με μια πλακετίτσα.

----------


## dimpet

Σαφέστατα και δεν εννοω οτι χάλασε ο κώδικας αφου σίγουρα δε μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ίσως δε το διατύπωσα σωστά. Αλλά μηχανήματα που παράγουν 24 ώρες το 24ωρο και είναι κρίσιμα δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να δεις μικροελεγκτή γιατί ανα πάσα στιγμή όλοι θα πρέπει να είναι σε θέση και να έχουν πρόσβαση στο πρόγραμμα και να μπορούν να κάνουν οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή θέλουν απο το πιο απλό ηλεκτρολόγο μέχρι τον επιστήμονα γιατί το απαιτεί η κατάσταση. Με ενα control με μικροελεγκτή όπως καταλαβαίνεις αυτό δε γίνεται . Γίνεται αλλά θα πρέπει να έχεισ το κορυφαίο συνεργείο πράγμα πολύ δύσκολο. Οσο αναφορά για να κάνεις μια εφαρμογή του τύπου όπως αυτή που ανέφερες προηγουμένως με το κουδούνι συμφωνώ 100%  μαζί σου είναι προτιμότερο να βάλεις ένα Mega8 παρά να μπλέξεις με το μπουρδ....λο το logο και να σου πάει ο κούκος αηδόνι . Περίπου τα ίδια λέμε αδερφέ αλλά με διαφορετικά λόγια ο καθένας εντέλη πιστεύω συμφωνούμε

----------


## gsmaster

Σε ένα μηχάνημα, πειράζεις μια απλή ρύθμιση για να βελτιώσεις κάτι. Στην επόμενη βάρδια έρχεται ο επόμενος αλλάζει κάτι άλλο. Στην 3η βάρδια έρχεται άλλος που πειράζει μια τρίτη ρύθμιση. Ξαναπηγαίνεις στο μηχάνημα και δεν ξέρεις τι γίνεται. Έχουν βάλει όλοι χέρι και το μηχάνημα υπολειτουργεί. Και αναφέρομαι σε μηχανολογικές ρυθμίσεις ή ρυθμίσεις τύπου συνταγής (Setpoint, χρόνους, πιέσεις)... Φαντάσου το ίδιο να συμβαίνει μέσα στο πρόγραμμα του PLC .... ζήτω που καήκαμε! Κατα την γνώμη μου αν κρίνεται απαραίτητο να γίνει αλλαγή στο πρόγραμμα, αυτή θα την κάνει αυτός που έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα, ή στην χειρότερη, κάποιος που το έχει μελετήσει πολύ καλά μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια.

ΥΓ Τα παραπάνω τα ζω κάθε μέρα...

----------


## dimpet

Και αυτόν που έφτιαξε το πρόγραμμα συγνώμη αλλά που θα τον βρούμε είναι ο κατασκευαστής και είναι στην Αμερική ή στη Γερμανία . Ναι σε κάθε βάρδυα εαν απαιτείται θα κάνεις αλλαγή δε καταλαβαίνω που είναι το πρόβλημα εκτός αν οι αλλαγές που γίνονται είναι κουτουρου οπότε ναι συμφωνώ μαζί σου . Αλλά δε μπορώ να καταλάβω τη λογική για να αλλάξουμε κάτι θα πρέπει να βρούμε αυτόν που το έφτιαξε η αυτόν που το έχει μελετήσει μέχρι τη τελευταία λεπτομέρεια. Το μελετάμε και το αλλάζουμε για αυτό έχει PLC και δεν έχει μικροελεγκτές για να μπορούν όλοι να έχουν πρόσβαση με συνενόηση και μελέτη ενοείται όχι οτι να ναι .

----------


## lepouras

> Το βρήκα σε Demo εκδοση ειναι η 6.1 πολύ καλό προγραμμά σας ευχαριστω πολύ .
> Με κάποιες εντολές έχω λιγο πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν πουθενά να μπορεσω να της διαβάσω γιανα της κατανοήσω (στα Ελληνικα) και το set - reset στο logo που είναι  :P ????



Άμα δυσκολεύεσαι στο να καταλάβεις κάποια εξαρτήματα και δεν γνωρίζεις Αγγλικά κατέβασε την 4 έκδοση και αναβάθμισε την με τα Ελληνικά.Θα λείπουν κάποια εξαρτήματα από μέσα που έχει η 6 έκδοση αλλά για να πιάσεις το νόημα θα σε βοηθήσει. Αν καταλαβαίνεις Αγγλικά τότε στο εξάρτημα που θες να χρησιμοποιήσεις μπορείς να κάνεις δεξί κλικ επάνω του και πατάς την βοήθεια . Εξηγεί αναλυτικά την λειτουργιά του εξαρτήματος. Τώρα για το set - reset αν εννοείς για να το τρέξεις το πρόγραμμα που έφτιαξες, στην πρώτη δεξιά στήλη είναι το προτελευταίο σύμβολο. Το πατάς και ξεκινά να τρέχει το πρόγραμμα ανοίγοντας από κάτω τα μπουτον ή διακόπτες ή ότι εντολή εισόδου έχεις βάλει και αντίστοιχα στις εξόδους έχει κάτι λάμπες που ανάβουν και σβήνουν ανάλογα με τις εντολές εξόδου που ενεργοποιεί το πρόγραμμα.

----------


## vasilllis

> Τα PLC είναι μια καλή λύση για ψηφιακό και αναλογικό έλεγχο εισόδων αλλά ένας σημαντικός περιορισμός είναι... η τσέπη σου.
> 
> Εγώ προτιμώ τους μικροελεγκτές. Συγκριτικά με αυτούς υπάρχουν κάποια θετικά και κάποια αρνητικά.
> Το καλό στα PLC είναι οτι είναι επεκτάσιμα. Θέλεις παραπάνω εισόδους; Απλά κουμπώνεις μια επέκταση και τέλος. Στον μικροελεγκτή δεν έχεις αυτήν τη δυνατότητα. Θα πρέπει εξ αρχής να επιλέξεις έναν ιδανικό που να σε καλύπτει. Timers-PWM κλπ έχουν και τα δύο. Σίγουρα είναι πιο απλό το σετάρισμα αυτών στα PLC, καθώς στους μικροελεγκτές είναι από λίγο έως αρκετά πολύπλοκα τα πράγματα. Επικοινωνίες υποστηρίζουν επίσης και τα δύο. Αλλά το κόστος ενός πχ ATMega16 έχει μέχρι 7 ευρώ στην Ελλάδα απλά απαιτεί την κατασκευή μιας μικρής πλακέτας, δουλεύει με απλή τροφοδοσία 5V ή ακόμα και με μπαταρία και το προγραμματιστήρι μπορείς να το φτιάξεις μόνος σου και να το έχεις για μια ζωή, ενώ το PLC κοστίζει 120 ευρώ και πάνω για ένα απλό Logo! ή Zelio, συνήθως απαιτεί extra τροφοδοτικό όπως επίσης καλώδιο προγραμματισμού +++.
> Γενικά, είναι πολύ απλά στον προγραμματισμό τους, κοστίζουν όμως ακριβά. Οπότε όποιος ασχολείται με μικροελεγκτές θα αφιερώσει λίγο χρόνο παραπάνω αλλά το κόστος συνήθως δύσκολα ξεπερνά τα 20 ευρώ και αν πρόκειται για επαγγελματική κατασκευή μπορείς να κάνεις αρκετά καλύτερη προσφορά και με μεγαλύτερο κέρδος νομίζω.
> Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου.



Ειναι πολυ εξειδικευμενη κατασκευη αφου φανταζομαι στην ουσια το plc ειναι οι μικροελεγκτες μονοι.






> Το plc είναι σχεδιασμένο για βιομηχανική χρήση σκέψου να είχες μικροελεγκτές σε Βιομηχανία χμμμμμ.....και τι θα κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος το βράδυ και μη μου πείς οτι το πρόγραμμα δε χαλάει και δε χρειάζεται να το δεί γιατι αυτό δε παίζει σε καμία περίπτωση. Οι μικροελεγκτές είναι καλοί αλλά δεν είναι προσβάσιμοι και για έναν απλό ηλεκτρολόγο που είναι βάρδυα είναι δύσκολα τα πράγματα και ο βιομήχανος εκείνο που τον νοιάζει είναι να μη μένει το μηχάνημά του σταματημένο γιατί χάνει χρήμα. Άλλο πράμα το PLC και άλλο πράμα οι μικοελεγκτές κατά τη ταπεινή μου άποψη. Και αν θα μπεις σε βιομηχανία δεν υπάρχει logo και zelio ουτε για δείγμα.



εγω προσωπικα δεν ξερω πολλους ηλεκτρολογους βαρδιας να παιζουν με Plc.

----------


## electron

H αλήθεια είναι ότι στην βιομηχανία οι ηλεκτρολόγοι έχουν κατά ένα τρόπο παραγκωνιστεί με τα plc. Αντιμετώπιση και επίλυση προβλημάτων συνήθως δίνουν οι ηλεκτρονικοί ή αυτοματιστές,Παρόλα αυτά η ύπαρξη ηλεκτρολόγου - ηλεκτρονικού σε ένα βιομηχανικό περιβάλλον είναι ένας απαραίτητος συνδυασμός για την επίλυση και αντιμετώπιση βλαβών, βελτιώσεων κλπ.
  Από κει και πέρα τα όσα αναφέρθηκαν περί μικροελεγκτών είναι σωστά και επιπροσθέτως να πω ότι μικροελεγκτές δεν θα δούμε σε γραμμές παραγωγής λόγο της πολυπλοκότητας τους αλλά και της δυσκολίας επέκτασής τους. Ωστόσο μπορεί να τους συναντήσουμε σε κάποιο κομμάτι μιας γραμμής για την υλοποίηση μιας σύνθετης και ειδικής διεργασίας.

----------


## vasilllis

αν εχω καταλαβει καλα οι με ειναι τα εσωτερικα ενος plc. οποτε θελουν σχεδιαση σε ηλεκ. πλακετες και τα σχετικα.
στο παραδειγμα επισης που αναφερεται με το κουδουνι. θα παει ο μαστρο γιαννης σε δυο χρονι με το καλωδιο της ζελιο και θα αλλαξει την ωρα στο κουδουνι να χτυπαει 15λεπτα νωριτερα.στον με. ποιος μαστρογιαννης μπορει να αλλαξει; ολοι;

----------


## lepouras

και δεν χρειάζεται καν το καλώδιο. από την οθόνη αλλάζεις εύκολα την ώρα και τους χρόνους..

----------


## gas_liosia

> ... στον με. ποιος μαστρογιαννης μπορει να αλλαξει; ολοι;



Στον μικροελεγκτή δεν θα χρειαστεί ούτε καλώδιο γιατί πολύ απλά μπορείς να έχεις μια οθόνη LCD και ένα keybutton 4x4 πχ, και όλα θα ρυθμίζονται σε ένα ωραιότατο menu πού όχι μαστρογιάννης θα χρειαστεί, αλλά και η γιαγιά μου θα το ρύθμιζε αρκεί να φόραγε τα γυαλιά της!  :Biggrin: 
Τέλος πάντων, εγώ έκανα μια αναφορά αυτών, τονίζοντας οτι ανάλογα την εφαρμογή το κάθε ένα έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα και μειονεκτήματά του αλλά τελικά βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος... Καλό είναι να γνωρίζει κανείς και απ' τα δύο ώστε ανάλογα την εφαρμογή να έχει την επιλογή της ιδανικότερης λύσης.

----------


## Sky

Στο θέμα βιομηχανιας απο το καιρό του μάστρο Γιάννη μέχρη σήμερα εχουν αλλάξει ραγδέα τα πράγματα , ο ηλεκτρισμός δεν είναι η λάμπες και τα κουδούνια αλλα τα πράγματα γίνονται ολά πιο απλά για τους ανθώπους (πελάτες) αλλά πιο δύσκολα για εμάς (σε θέμα γνώσεις) .
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για της απαντήσεις σας και κάτι ακόμη τα αισθητίρια απο που μπορώ να τα αγοράζω απο καταστήμα ηλεκτρονικων η υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένα αισθήτιρια για PLC ? η γείωση που πρέπει να γειώσω το PLC υπάρχει συγκεκριμένη θέση στο τροφοδοτικό που το γειώνω και κάτι τελεύταιο απο της εξόδους γιανα αναψη μια λαμπα 240 V και εχω στην έξοσο 24 V μέσο inverter το κάνω σωστά ?

----------


## lepouras

Καταρχήν δεν υπάρχει λόγος να επιλέξεις ένα PLC στα 24 βολτ εφόσον ο σχεδιασμός σου είναι με τάση 230. Οπότε επιλέγεις εσύ με τή τάση τροφοδοσίας μηχάνημα θα επιλέξεις.  Οι έξοδοι είναι ρελε οπότε μην σε μπερδεύει η τάση τροφοδοσίας και εντολών με το τή τάση θα παίξεις στην έξοδο παρά μόνο το φορτίο που θα διαχειριστείς. συνήθως με τα ρελε της εξόδου οδηγείς κάποια μεγαλύτερα που θα οδηγήσουν τα μοτέρ λάμπες και ότι μέγεθος φορτίο θες.

για παράδειγμα επέλεξε κάποια από τα παρακάτω μηχανήματα
http://www.schneider-electric.gr/sites/greece/gr/products-services/automation-control/products-offer/range-presentation.page?c_filepath=/templatedata/Offer_Presentation/3_Range_Datasheet/data/gr/local/automation_and_control/zelio_logic.xml&p_function_id=2&p_family_id=112&p_  range_id=531&f=F13%3AΑυτοματισμός και Έλεγχος~!NNM1:PAC%2C+PLC+%26+other+Controllers~!NN  M2:PLC+για+εμπορικές+μηχανές~!NNM3:Zelio+Logic
και δες τα PDF που συνοδεύει το καθένα . σου εξηγεί ο κατασκευαστής τι δέχεται πώς το δέχεται και με τι τάσεις παίζεις και στις εισόδους και στις εξόδους.

----------


## robotakias

Ας απαντήσω και εγώ λοιπόν κύριοι στο θέμα.
Προτείνω στον φίλο που ενδιαφέρεται για PLC να μην πάρει το LOGO αλλά να πάει στην σειρά Simatic S7 της Siemens και να χτυπήσει ένα απο τα μικρά της οικογένειας. Αν τα λέω καλά, το S7-1200 έχει αντικαταστήσει τπ S7-200. Αν θες να ασχοληθείς σοβαρά με PLC τότε προχώρα προς τα εκεί και αν σου φαίνονται ενδιαφέροντα τα PLC να ασχοληθείς και με την STL. Υπάρχουν προγράμματα τα οποία είναι γραμμένα μόνο σε STL γιατί η συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα προσφέρει δυνατότητες που οι άλλες δεν μπορούν. Άλλωστε η STL σε κάνει να βλέπεις τα PLC απο μια πιο προγραμματιστική και πιο ενδιαφέρουσα πλευρά θα έλεγα.
Όσον αφορά τις βιομηχανίες (και ειδικά για σοβαρές βιομηχανίες), τα PLC της Siemens έχουν πρωταγωνιστικό ρόλο και ακολουθούν τα Allen Brandley. 
Ένα μηχάνημα δεν μπορεί να στηριχθεί σε λύσεις τύπου έξυπνο ρελέ. Το μυαλό του μηχανήματος είναι το PLC και φυσικά μπορούν να συνυπάρχουν σε έναν αυτοματισμό μηχανήματος και κάποια έξυπνα ρελέ.

Τα PLC δεν είναι μόνο είσοδοι και έξοδοι. Παίρνουν τα στοιχεία απο τις εισόδους και κάνουν ολόκληρη επεξεργασία των στοιχείων μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Οπότε φυσικά και είναι καλό να αγοράσεις ένα PLC. Η σωστή μάθηση είναι να παιρνάς απο την θεωρία στην πράξη και όχι μόνο να παίζεις με λογισμικά στον υπολογιιστή και να λες άνοιξε κλείσε λαμπάκι. Μόνο αν τα δεις στην πραγματικότητα θα νιώσεις τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## lepouras

> Τα PLC δεν είναι μόνο είσοδοι και έξοδοι. Παίρνουν τα στοιχεία απο τις εισόδους και κάνουν ολόκληρη επεξεργασία των στοιχείων μέσα στο πρόγραμμα. Οπότε φυσικά και είναι καλό να αγοράσεις ένα PLC. Η σωστή μάθηση είναι να παιρνάς απο την θεωρία στην πράξη και όχι μόνο να παίζεις με λογισμικά στον υπολογιιστή και να λες άνοιξε κλείσε λαμπάκι. Μόνο αν τα δεις στην πραγματικότητα θα νιώσεις τι συμβαίνει.



δεν θα διαφωνήσω αλλά δεν νομίζω στην περίπτωση που το παλικάρι ακομα δεν γνωρίζει τη είναι πώς είναι και αν τελικά θα ασχοληθεί με το θέμα να του λέμε ότι αν δεν αγοράσει δεν κάνει τίποτα. να το αγοράσει να κάνει τη, ας αγοράσει τότε και τα περιφερειακά μερικά ρελε ας χώσει και κάνα κινητήρα επάνω γιατί τότε μόνο έχει νόημα το να αγοράσει. αλλιώς τη να το κάνει, να ακούει τα ρελεδακια να ανοιγοκλείνουν?
και πιο να αγοράσει. το logo to s7 to zelio? ας μην προτρέχουμε με βάσει το εμείς αλλά ας προσπαθούμε να δούμε και το εκείνος.

----------


## gas_liosia

Και εγώ συμφωνώ οτι δε χρειάζεται να βιαστεί εφόσον μπορεί να τρέξει το simulation του προγράμματος για αρχή. Αλλά δεν είναι και κακό να θέλει ένα να παίξει με διάφορα projectάκια. Αλλά η γνώμη μου είναι οτι για αρχή τα ιδανικότερα είναι τα Logo! και Zelio, γιατί εφόσον τώρα ξεκινάει ο άνθρωπος, με λαμπάκια και μπουτονάκια θα αρχίσει όπως αναφέρει ο robotakias, γιατί από αυτά θα μάθει. Και δε νομίζω πως το S7 είναι ιδανική πρόταση. Απ' ότι είδα θα του πάει 3-4 κατοστάρικα... Που στο κάτω κάτω τα άλλα δύο έχουν και display και θα παίξει λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## robotakias

@ lepouras

Οπότε και τα ηλεκτρονικά ας τα μαθαίνουμε μέσα απο το workbench και αν δούμε αν μας αρέσουνε να πιάσουμε κολλητήρι και τότε να πάμε πάγκο. Είναι σαν να λέμε σε έναν να γίνει μάγειρας διαβάζοντας μόνο τσελεμεντέ... Ε, δε γίνονται αυτά, πως να το κάνουμε...

Είμαι της άποψης πως αν καταπιαστείς πρακτικά με κάτι βλέπεις αν σου κάνει ή όχι. Παίζοντας μόνο με το λογισμικό δεν μπορείς να καταλάβεις την πραγματικότητα. Τεσπα, άποψή μου είναι αυτή, ο καθένας κάνει οτι νομίζει καλύτερο...

Όσον αφορά το μοντέλο του PLC, δεν θεωρώ σε καμία περίπτωση το Logo σοβαρό PLC. Μάλλον στα έξυπνα ρελέ θα το τοποθετούσα.
Επίσης, δεν είναι ανάγκη να χώσει και κάνα κινητήρα πάνω όπως υπερβολικά λες. Φαντασία θέλει το πράγμα, μπορεί να φτιάξει μια κατασκευούλα σε ένα breadboard με ρελεδάκια 12V ή 24V τα οποία να ενεργοποιούν κάποιο led ή κάποιο κινητηράκι απο ραδιόφωνο. Και τότε βάζω στοίχημα οτι θα μπει στη διαδικασία να τα κάνει όλα αυτά να συγχρονιστούν όπως θέλει ο ίδιος και έτσι θα μπει στο κλίμα. Άλλο είναι να βλέπεις ένα led να αναβοσβήνει στην οθόνη του υπολογιστή και άλλο στην πραγματικότητα. Έστω και αυτή η μικρή λεπτομέρεια κάνει τη διαφορά.

----------


## electron

Θα συμφωνήσω και γω με την άποψη το Λάμπρου ΟΜΩΣ αν το παλικάρι τα μετρά και δεν του τρέχουν από τα μπατζάκια μπορεί να αρκεστεί για αρχή και στο simulation. Παρόλα αυτά ο Λάμπρος φαίνεται ότι είναι άνθρωπος της βιομηχανίας και η τοποθέτησή του ειδικά με την επιλογή της συγκεκριμένης μάρκας Plc με βρίσκει απόλυτα σύμφωνω, όπως είχα εκθέσει και γω μια σελίδα πίσω.

----------


## gas_liosia

> Το βρήκα σε Demo εκδοση ειναι η 6.1 πολύ καλό προγραμμά σας ευχαριστω πολύ .
> Με κάποιες εντολές έχω λιγο πρόβλημα δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχουν πουθενά να μπορεσω να της διαβάσω γιανα της κατανοήσω (στα Ελληνικα) και το set - reset στο logo που είναι  :P ????



Αν θες εδώ υπάρχει και η 7η έκδοση.
https://www.automation.siemens.com/m...R#Demosoftware

----------


## Sky

Πολύ καλά μου τα λέτε και σας ευχαριστώ όλους για της απαντήσεις σας . Να κάνω μια ερώτηση όμως αν αγοράσω το π.χ logo της Siemens για αρχή και το μάθω (που φαντάζω θα έχει περιορισμένες δυνατότητες ) δεν θα χρειαστεί στην πορεία να πάω να πάρω και το S7 το οποίο είναι και τα διπλάσια η τριπλάσια λεφτά οπότε στο τέλος θα καταλήξω να τα έχω και τα 2 ??

----------


## gas_liosia

Κοίτα, με αυτό το σκεπτικό υπάρχουν επίσης PLC μακράν καλύτερα και από τα S7. Τι σημαίνει αυτό οτι κάθε φορά θα αγοράζεις κάτι καλύτερο; Εκτός και αν έχεις συγκεκριμένες απαιτήσεις. Αν θες απλά να μάθεις πέντε πράγματα νομίζω πως είναι μια χαρά και το Logo για εκμάθηση. Και έλεγχο P.I. μπορείς να κάνεις και διάφορα πραγματάκια. Τώρα δες τι απαιτήσεις χρειάζεσαι (αν χρειάζεσαι) και πάρε κάτι αντίστοιχο. Νομίζω πως δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές αν το θες μόνο για εκμάθηση.
Αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου βέβαια. Φιλικά πάντα.

----------


## electron

Όλες οι απόψεις και γνώμες που ειπώθηκαν Στέλιο, έχουν την βάση τους και την ορθότητα τους. Εγώ καταλήγοντας θα σου πω από την 10ετή και πλέον πορεία μου στην βιομηχανία, να ασχοληθείς με τα S7. Aν γνωρίζεις αυτά, οτιδήποτε διαφορετικό προκύψει στην επαγγελματική σου σταδιοδρομία δεν θα σου φανεί αλλότριο αφού θα έχεις το σωστό υπόβαθρο.

----------

robotakias (25-03-12)

----------


## Sky

Οπότε θα δώ για τιμές και μέχρι που μπορώ να δώσω επειδή είναι και η εποχή πολύ δύσκολη και θα πράξω αναλόγως . Και πάλι σας ξανά ευχαριστώ ολους για της απαντήσεις σας με καλύψατε πλήρως .

----------


## vasilllis

λοιπον τιμες ΚΑΤΑΛΟΓΟΥ ΑΒΒ 2010 χωρις φπα.

τροφοδοτικα:
0,75Α   61
1,25     67
2,5       85
5         123
10     173

μετατροπεις αναλογικων σηματων τασης/ρευματος:
θερμοκρασιας  220€
ρευματος 0-5Α 215€
τασης  295€(φαντασου στο τριφασικο)


οθονες 
3΄ 160χ80 με 16 κουμπια 595€  +60€ καλωδιο

plc
σειρα 40  8 εισοδους/6 εξοδους 440€
   07ct42          8 εισοδους/6 εξοδους + 3 εισοδους αναλογικες 
επιτρεπει μεχρι 6 επεκτασεις 110 εισοδους ή 48 εξοδους ή συνδυασμο.

η σειρα 50 φτανει 1790/256 σε συνδυασμο με φτηνοτερο να ξεκιναει 
8εισοδους/6 εξοδους 2 rs232+ rs485   550€

καλωδιο  80€
προγραμμα 600€

επεκτασεια εισοδοι εξοδοι απο 180€

αυτα για το λογικα ρελε.

και 

cpu 
64kb 365€
256kb 745 +ethernet   905€

επεκτασεις εδω απο 350 €

ειναι 5 σελιδες και εβγαλα καποιες ενδεικτικες τιμες και ειδη.
αν θελετε να δω και telemeqanique.

----------


## vasilllis

ποια πιστευεται οτι ειναι η καλυτερη τροφοδοσια?

εφτιαξα ενα plc και θελω να το βαλω σε ενα πεδιο μεταγωγης η/ζ.
Εχω 12v απο την μπαταρια του η/ζ(οχι τοσο σταθερη ταση).220v απο δεη και οταν γινει διακοπη απο η/ζ.αξιζει να χρησιμοποιησω καποια απο αυτες τις πηγες ή να βαλω καποιο back up?

----------


## electron

Βασίλη η ταση τροφοδοσίας ενός plc πρεπει να ειναι τα24 vdc.

----------


## vasilllis

sorry γιατι δεν εβλεπα το θεμα στα νεα μυνηματα και το εχω διπλοποσταρει σε δυο θεματα.

Electron.αφου εχω 12 και 220 εγω θα βαλω και 24?χωρις αυτονομια?

----------


## electron

Αναγκαστικά θα πρέπει να βάλεις backup τροφοδότηση 24vdc.

----------


## katmadas

Υπαρχουν και μπαταριες για τα λογκο με 1 μερα αυτονομια νομιζω.
Επισης τα λογκο τροφοδοτουνται με 24 η 230 και οχι 12.

----------


## vasilllis

> Υπαρχουν και μπαταριες για τα λογκο με 1 μερα αυτονομια νομιζω.
> Επισης τα λογκο τροφοδοτουνται με 24 η 230 και οχι 12.



Τον γαμ....νο ,ειναι ο μονος τιμοκαταλογος που δεν εχω.Μπορω να τον βρω καπου?
αυτο με την μπαταρια??? ειναι τροφοδοτικο με μπαταρια?για πες σε παρακαλω.

----------


## katmadas

Φιλε συγνωμη αν σε μπερδεψα.
Μολις μιλισα με τον προμηθευτη και τελικα οι μπαταριες ναι μεν υπαρχουν αλλα δεν ειναι για αυτονομια.
Εχουν την μορφη καρτας και κουμπωνουν στην υποδοχη για το καλωδιο.
Απλα ετσι θημωμουν σε μια παλιοτερη συζητηση μαζι του.
Και τελικα υπαρχουν και 12 βολτ...

----------


## electricalgian

ειναι σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρευματος για να μην χανει το πρόγραμμα.Εχω ενα s7-200 και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω που μπορω να βρω το προγραμμα για προγραμματισμο και παραλληλα θελω να παραγγειλω και το καλωδιο επικοινωνιας εδω http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-USB-PPI-...item3a704bccd4 αυτο που θέλω να παραγγείλω κάνει για αυτήν την δουλειά;

----------


## vasilllis

> ειναι σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρευματος για να μην χανει το πρόγραμμα.Εχω ενα s7-200 και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω που μπορω να βρω το προγραμμα για προγραμματισμο και παραλληλα θελω να παραγγειλω και το καλωδιο επικοινωνιας εδω http://www.ebay.com/itm/NIB-USB-PPI-...item3a704bccd4 αυτο που θέλω να παραγγείλω κάνει για αυτήν την δουλειά;



η μπαταρια ειναι χωρις να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οταν επανερθει η ταση τροφοδοσιας να ξερει το plc ανα πασα στιγμη σε τι κατασταση βρισκονται ολοι οι εισοδοι(μιας και οι εξοδοι ειναι απενεργοποιημενοι) .Χανουν τα plc τον προγραμματισμο τους σε διακοπη?
για αυτη την δουλεια ειναι.Βεβαια δεν ειναι γνησιο οποτε δεν ξερεις και αν δουλευει.το γνησιο εχει γυρω στα 60.Προγραμμα μπορεις να κατεβασεις demo απο την siemens.κανει τα παντα εκτος απο upload στο plc.

----------


## electricalgian

εαν δεν κανει upload στο plc τοτε τι να το κανω.ελεγα για προγραμμα κανονικο που να κανει τα παντα εαν υπαρχει φυσικα.το δε καλωδιο επικοινωνιας κανει αραγε δεν μου απαντησες

----------


## vasilllis

> εαν δεν κανει upload στο plc τοτε τι να το κανω.ελεγα για προγραμμα κανονικο που να κανει τα παντα εαν υπαρχει φυσικα.το δε καλωδιο επικοινωνιας κανει αραγε δεν μου απαντησες



εχεις δικιο .εκανα μια επεξεργασια και δεν βγαζεις νοημα.

το καλωδιο ειναι αυτο αλλα δεν ειναι γνησιο οποτε δεν εισαι σιγουρος αν παιζει .γνησιο εδω πρεπει να ειναι με rs232
http://www.technomat-shop.com/site/i...#axzz1rwTsZ56s

edv me usb σαν αυτο που ειδες.    http://www.technomat-shop.com/site/i...#axzz1rwTsZ56s


εδω software  http://www.technomat-shop.com/site/i...#axzz1rwTsZ56s

----------


## electricalgian

ευχαριστω για τον χρονο σου,παντως το καλωδιο δεν εχει μεγαλο κοστος οποτε το ρισκαρω και βλεπουμε.το software θα ψαξω να το βρω.καλο βραδυ ΚΑΛΗ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ

----------


## electricalgian

Καλησπερα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!! Σημερα μου ηρθε το καλωδιο εππικοινωνιας και μαζι με το προγραμμα s7-200 microwin ver 4.0 και μετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια καταφερα να επικοινωνησω plc pc.ola οκ

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλησπερα ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!! Σημερα μου ηρθε το καλωδιο εππικοινωνιας και μαζι με το προγραμμα s7-200 microwin ver 4.0 και μετα απο μεγαλη προσπαθεια καταφερα να επικοινωνησω plc pc.ola οκ



απο το ebay? me usb ειναι .σε 7αρια?

----------


## electricalgian

> απο το ebay? me usb ειναι .σε 7αρια?



για καντο πιο λιανα δενκαταλαβαινω τι ενοεις

----------


## Samios60

Ενοει αν συνδέεσαι το καλώδιο με το pc με usb η σειριακά και τι windows 7 η xp ...
Φίλε Γιάννη πόσο σου κόστισαν όλα αυτά ??

----------


## vasilllis

> Ενοει αν συνδέεσαι το καλώδιο με το pc με usb η σειριακά και τι windows 7 η xp ...
> Φίλε Γιάννη πόσο σου κόστισαν όλα αυτά ??




εχει αναρτησει πιο πανω σελιδα απο ebay αν αγορασε απο εκει τελικα.

----------


## electricalgian

> Ενοει αν συνδέεσαι το καλώδιο με το pc με usb η σειριακά και τι windows 7 η xp ...
> Φίλε Γιάννη πόσο σου κόστισαν όλα αυτά ??



Πλουταρχε αυτο που μου στοίχισε ειναι το καλωδιο http://www.ebay.com/itm/USB-PPI-Prog...9#ht_632wt_932 και εχω windows xp,συνδεομαι με  usb οχι σειριακα,βασικα δεν υπαρχει σειριακο βισμα μονο usb βλεπεις τα πιο πολλα τωρα εχουν καταργησει την σειριακη θυρα (pc)
.

----------


## Samios60

Φιλε Γιαννη καλα εκανες η Siemens εδω το εχει νομιζω γυρω στα 70€ απο επικοινωνια με το καλωδιο δεν νομιζω να εχις προβλημα εχεις? .Δειξε μας και κανενα project που εχεις φτιαξει δες και αυτο το project που ζηταω βοηθεια ....

----------


## electricalgian

Δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα με το καλωδιο επικοινωνιας δουλευει μεχρι στιγμης αψογα.Τωρα αρχισα να ασχολουμε και δεν εχω τιποτα να σου δειξω το δικο σου πιο ειναι το ανεφερες αλλα δεν βλεπω τιποτα

----------

